# The plasma brothers



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

This is just a small introduction piece about my tau. It was inspired by dark angel who gave me the idea. Hopefully this will turn into a full fledged story

Hope you enjoy it and please comment and criticize
________________________________________________________________

Introduction: The nature of history​
_"This fleet does not seek territory, it seeks understanding and the power that accompanies it"
Shas'O Es'Rakan upon the launching of the 43rd expeditionary fleet_

Historians attempt to cover the beginning, middle and end of history. This is of course impossible due to the laws of cause and effect (better known as life is a bitch) which proves that every tiny event has a minute consequence upon the subsequent events.

Hence the future has infinite possibilities and thus in order to truly document history every tiny event would have to be carefully documented. The remembrancer who pointed out this small fact was in fact shot by the emperor himself. The last words that the remembrancers automatic memory circuits stored were simply

"I've got enough bloody paperwork" before a large bolt of energy ended their existence in the concious world.

The tale of the 43rd Bork'an sept expedition could be traced back to a failed machine in a contraceptive factory or even as far back as the story of the ethereal's arrival upon the world of tau or further to the formation of the tau planet itself in the storms of creation. Instead it will begin with 4 brothers upon the world of learning better known as Bork'an. 4 brothers whose adventures lead to them being known as The Plasma Brothers.


_"We are one of the four cadres of the plasma brothers. As plasma sears through armour, flesh and bone so we will sear through our enemies. Straight, direct and merciless. Our jet packs carry us forward upon the wings of technology and we burn through our enemies with relentless fire power for the glory of the greater good knows no bounds. We are one, a raging storm of destruction that only leaves corpses in our wake.
Divided they stand, united they fall"

Shas'el Es'rakath before the siege of the tomb world Devinda_


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Very very interesting DB, looking forward to reading more I shall keep a eye out on this thread:victory:


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll second Dark Angel on the thread tracking, it's definately looking pretty well so far, Death Bringer, hoping to see more of this soon:biggrin:.

EDIT: REP


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

_"What is your authority to defy the orders of the ethereal caste?"
My authority is this pistol and a hunter cadre of troops. My word that piece of paper does look thin!" 
Shas'el Es'Ra upon being ordered to leave his troops behind for the greater good_

*Chapter 1: Gue'vesa troubles*

Es'ra sprinted down the alley after the retreating backs of the pair of fleeing Gue'vesa. A bolt of blue energy exploded from one of the shadowy figures and the tau threw himself sideways into a doorway as a second streak of blue flew towards his mid riff. 

His dive was clumsy and he slammed against the metal door with a sonorous clang of metal on armour and more blue lights burst upon his retina causing him to blink furiously. As his vision cleared he caught a glimpse of the two gue'vesa climbing frantically, scrabbling to get a foot hold upon the smooth shiny material. He lay immobile stunned into blissful disillusionment by the impact until the com link in his helmet burst into a cacophony of static and he staggered to his feet as realization flooded his brain. He staggered from the doorway yet his knees gave way as the first gue'vesa reached the top and leaned down to help his comrade.

He saw their hands touch briefly before grasping and panic flared within him as he saw the second gue'vesa rise a few inches. Slowly his fingers inched towards the pistol at his hip and the hilt was ice cool with the artificial metallic smell that only lingers till the first shot is fired.

He clasped it and it slid easily from his holster with a deadly fluidity that caused him to fumble slightly. The gue'vesa heaved and the second man rose higher still and he hesitated as he felt the trigger beneath his finger and the pistol rose slowly to his eye level and he aimed it at the heaving chest of the first man. Their was an infinitesimal pause in which a thousand doubts flooded his neurons and a million worries riddled his brain. He banished them to the back of his mind and pulled the trigger.....



Es'rakan ducked a flailing blow from a Gue'vesa and stumbled backwards towards his fallen pistol yet the gue'vesa was too quick and a long thin knife flashed out stopping his rapid retreat and forcing his back to hit the wall. The human advanced upon him with mad eyes and the knife slashed through the air in front of his bare face causing his eyes to flood with tears and his ears to echo with a sudden whistling.

Flecks of spit covered his face as the man neared him, laughing cruelly as he swatted away Es'rakan's feeble blows with the back of his hand and shoving the knife close to his face. 

"10 months of planning" he hollored in furious joy "20 prisoners free in this city. A tiny cell working against your tyranny. Equal partners... you treat us like the emperor did.... we are your slaves.... it is no partnership.. we were your dogs.. but now you will die like a dog and we will be our own men working for ourselves."

At the very end of the corridor Es'rakath watched his brother shrink away from the knife. He aimed his pistol very carefully at the head of the raving revolutionary and pulled the trigger...

Of the four brother it was the youngest Es're who was in the most danger. He lay bleeding from 3 stab wounds to the chest...a man stood over him holding a loaded pistol as the young tau slipped into unconciousness. Though he tried to move his limbs rather than succumb to the eternal blacknees his feeble movements were of no consequence. 

At the same time 3 triggers clicked and 3 pulses if energy were sent flying through the air. Of the infinite tunes fate my force our feet to dance to. Only one occured and thus destined that 1 tau and 3 men should die that night. Those that did not die survived with nothing but the mental imprints that cast a shadow upon their lives to come...

_"Of all the nightmares I have dreamt none are more terrifying than the first moment of war"
Shas'el Es're upon the commencement of his first planetary invasion_


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry I had to post that quickly last night and didn't get time to thank you both for your comments. I'm really looking for grammatical and story line criticism

So comments and criticism will always be welcome.'

Thanks for listening


----------

